# Backup Files from bricked device?



## Search&Destroy (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi there,

looks like the latest Update for my OnePlus 9 Pro did bricked my device.
It vibrates repidly at bootup, that stopes when I have the SIM Pin Screen. After I entered the Pins I should get the Finger Print Lock Screen but it just startes to vibrating rapidly again and I get the Line with emergency Call under it to enter the password (no finger print screen). No Keyboard to enter the PW and screen turns black after a while but keeps vibrating rapidly even for hours.
I can hold Power button and restart or shutdown.

So I think it is bricked and I have to try a Factory Reset.
I can enter the recovery menu with VolDown+Power (only reset device and no clear cache option) and the EDL Mode VolUp+VolDown+Power.

Is there any chance to Backup my files in one of that modes?


----------



## James_Watson (Sep 26, 2022)

Haven't you rooted your OnePlus 9 Pro? If not, I think you had better contact a customer service center of OnePlus for help.


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 26, 2022)

Sadly not rooted. The customer service say: factory reset which deletes all the files ...

Any recommendations for an App that restores Files on Android after Factory Reset? One that Restores ALL kind of Files, not only Pictures, Movies and Music.
I hope I could save some of my Chatlogs of Threema (I only have a Backup of the ID, not the Chatlog).


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> Sadly not rooted. The customer service say: factory reset which deletes all the files ...
> 
> Any recommendations for an App that restores Files on Android after Factory Reset? One that Restores ALL kind of Files, not only Pictures, Movies and Music.
> I hope I could save some of my Chatlogs of Threema (I only have a Backup of the ID, not the Chatlog).

Click to collapse



Normally ADB works in recovery mode, could do a pull command, if firmware is A11 you could temp boot TWRP for some options...
Just a thought.


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 26, 2022)

I cant find any device in recovery or fastboot mode.
I also tested my OnePlus 6.
The OP6 will be found via ADB, when I boot it up to Android.

But not sure if there is a special Driver needed for ADB in recovery or fastboot mode.


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> I cant find any device in recovery or fastboot mode.
> I also tested my OnePlus 6.
> The OP6 will be found via ADB, when I boot it up to Android.
> 
> But not sure if there is a special Driver needed for ADB in recovery or fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Did you install the latest OP USB drivers?


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Do you have a Google account? And we're you signed in?


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 26, 2022)

TheGhost1951 said:


> Did you install the latest OP USB drivers?

Click to collapse



No, where can i get them?


TheGhost1951 said:


> Do you have a Google account? And we're you signed in?

Click to collapse



Yes I have and the Device is/was logged in.


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> No, where can i get them?
> 
> Yes I have and the Device is/was logged in.

Click to collapse



Then you should be able to MSM back to stock and during setup log back in to Google and it will restore all apps with data..... But before doing that try from fast boot fastboot boot twrp, connect USB flash drive and while in twrp use TWRP file explorer to copy from SD card to USB flash drive for documents and photos... If SD card is not available in twrp, the only recovery option you have is apps and app data from Google restore


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 26, 2022)

But I cant install TWRP as long as I cant find the device via ADB right?
Because I cant find the OnePlus 9 Pro, I can only find my older OnePlus 6.

And in Recovery Menu (v1.2) there are only 3 Options: Wipe data (no wipe cache option), Reboot and power off.
Have the latest Stock Android available  for the OP9Pro installed


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> But I cant install TWRP as long as I cant find the device via ADB right?
> Because I cant find the OnePlus 9 Pro, I can only find my older OnePlus 6.

Click to collapse



Can you get to fastboot? Then if so, in CMD window type fastboot devices and see if you phone sends back the serial number


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 26, 2022)

Ahh here it is.
The PowerShell shows me the same Serial number as my OP9Pro shows me in FastBoot Mode (still nothing with adb devices listed)


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 26, 2022)

Well I downloaded TWRP and did try to send it via 'fastboot boot twrp.img' but its not possible, because my device is locked.
All I get is:
FAILED (remote: 'boot is not allowed in Lock State')


----------



## luckylui (Sep 26, 2022)

Your best bet would be to boot into TWRP if you are running Android 11


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> Ahh here it is.
> The PowerShell shows me the same Serial number as my OP9Pro shows me in FastBoot Mode (still nothing with adb devices listed)

Click to collapse



You are not booted up to home screen to be seen by ADB normally...in fastboot mode if you have TWRP downloaded, try fastboot boot name_of_twrp_img.img and see if TWRP boots up. Cd to directory where TWRP image is located.


----------



## ChrisFeiveel84 (Sep 26, 2022)

twrp can only boot when the bootloader is unlocked , with locked bootloader you cant boot twrp 
and the stock recovery have no adb enabled


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

ChrisFeiveel84 said:


> twrp can only boot when the bootloader is unlocked , with locked bootloader you cant boot twrp
> and the stock recovery have no adb enabled

Click to collapse



My mistake...


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> Well I downloaded TWRP and did try to send it via 'fastboot boot twrp.img' but its not possible, because my device is locked.
> All I get is:
> FAILED (remote: 'boot is not allowed in Lock State'what firmware were you on before this happened? Glo, EU or which?

Click to collapse


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

What Firmware were you on?


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> Well I downloaded TWRP and did try to send it via 'fastboot boot twrp.img' but its not possible, because my device is locked.
> All I get is:
> FAILED (remote: 'boot is not allowed in Lock State')

Click to collapse



I believe you only have two options left. Try to flash all the firmware images while in fastboot. If that can't be done, only thing left is to use the MSM tool which I know will wipe everything. But when you go to setup you phone, logging into your Google account, Google will restore apps and apps data....but you will lose the data on internal storage. Sorry that I can't be more help.


----------



## razercortex (Sep 26, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> looks like the latest Update for my OnePlus 9 Pro did bricked my device.
> It vibrates repidly at bootup, that stopes when I have the SIM Pin Screen. After I entered the Pins I should get the Finger Print Lock Screen but it just startes to vibrating rapidly again and I get the Line with emergency Call under it to enter the password (no finger print screen). No Keyboard to enter the PW and screen turns black after a while but keeps vibrating rapidly even for hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use MSM to backup USERDATA partition, I doubt it will work though since it's likely encrypted. If you want to try this, open up MSM, press F8, select userdata, type "oneplus" as password and then click readback button.


----------



## ChrisFeiveel84 (Sep 27, 2022)

TheGhost1951 said:


> I believe you only have two options left. Try to flash all the firmware images while in fastboot. If that can't be done, only thing left is to use the MSM tool which I know will wipe everything. But when you go to setup you phone, logging into your Google account, Google will restore apps and apps data....but you will lose the data on internal storage. Sorry that I can't be more help.

Click to collapse



he can not flash with locked bootloader 
no boot with fastboot and no flash with locked bootloadetr


----------



## ChrisFeiveel84 (Sep 27, 2022)

razercortex said:


> Use MSM to backup USERDATA partition, I doubt it will work though since it's likely encrypted. If you want to try this, open up MSM, press F8, select userdata, type "oneplus" as password and then click readback button.

Click to collapse



is not working
and even if he could back up the user data partition with the msm, all data in that partition would be encrypted


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 27, 2022)

So also no chance, if I would factory reset it and install an app that restore files?


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 27, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> So also no chance, if I would factory reset it and install an app that restore files?

Click to collapse



Hope for the rest, prepare for the worst. I have lost pictures, videos, and app data before from crashes. You hate it, it happens but it is not the worst thing in life. There is one thing that is the worst thing in life, but it is not this situation.


----------



## Search&Destroy (Sep 27, 2022)

I have already resigned myself a little to the fact that I may no longer be able to access my data.
Nevertheless, I would like to try everything that is possible.
However, thank you for your suggestions!
Can you recommend an app that recovers all data and not just media (pictures, videos, music)?

Next time I will certainly not do an update without backing up everything first.
I've just never thought that was necessary, since I've never had such problems with updates until now.


----------



## TheGhost1951 (Sep 27, 2022)

Search&Destroy said:


> I have already resigned myself a little to the fact that I may no longer be able to access my data.
> Nevertheless, I would like to try everything that is possible.
> However, thank you for your suggestions!
> Can you recommend an app that recovers all data and not just media (pictures, videos, music)?
> ...

Click to collapse










						The 8 Best Free Android Data Recovery Software [2022]
					

Is there any free Android data recovery software? Yes, 100%. The top 8 free Android data recovery software can help you recover deleted files from Android mobile phone carrying a Micro SD card.




					recoverit.wondershare.com


----------



## razercortex (Oct 11, 2022)

ChrisFeiveel84 said:


> is not working
> and even if he could back up the user data partition with the msm, all data in that partition would be encrypted

Click to collapse



Yeah I did write that, you should've looked a little more carefully.


----------

